# First IVF at 41



## ajw (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to FF and looking forward to sharing experiences. 
Anyone else out there trying for the first time, or anyone with advice for us first timers?
I started injections of gonal f Dec 29th and have had 2 scans since, both with poor results  
4 small follies... Have to ring up this afternoon for further instructions.
I was really positive to start with, but the Dr's response when he did the scan really depressed me.
Anyone know the maximum wait between starting gonal and EC?
Ax


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi I'm 41 too and doing my 1st IVF.

There's a thread on the over 40's for current cyclers - come join us. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278114.0

I presume that they will increase the dosage of your gonal F. I think thats what my clinic are planning on doing as I'm starting on the lowest dose [150 iu].

chandlerino xx


----------

